# Jupiter II Speculation: No Freezing Tubes



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Just a little speculation here.

What would have replaced the freezing tubes on the Jupiter's upper deck had Irwin decided to change the set in between seasons? There were so many other changes to the Jupiter II such an alteration could easily have happened. Knowing Irwin, there would have been no explanation, either.

So, let's assume for season 4 Irwin decided to get rid of the freezing tubes. What would have replaced them and how would the change be explained, if at all?

Jeff


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

More staterooms so everyone had their own room!


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

an orange couch.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I think it would include the round lightning "window" to help recharge the cat-suited cyborg/alien they bring on board at the beginning of the season. Whoops - that was ST: Voyager, not Lost in Space


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

It would probably be a penned area with hay and a water trough for that laama they were going to introduce. The 4th season opener was to be titled "Malice in Wonderspace", so anything was possible.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

An orange Naugahyde dinette booth. What else?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Are we just bored, or isn't anybody building anything?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Are we just bored, or isn't anybody building anything?


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Are we just bored, or isn't anybody building anything?


My Chariot is coming along swimmingly.........Can't wait to post.



ahhhh, how about replacing the stand-ups to Alien flower freezers, or Aliens Marines style in a row (with a mirror at the end to make them look like they keep going :tongue

Do super detailing with catheter lines, heart monitors, O2 masks........The Robinsons wouldn't need to change clothes upon waking and go into 3 months of knee rehab!!!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Coke machines.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

scotpens said:


> An orange Naugahyde dinette booth. What else?


With a dance floor for Judy and Penny to work out on.

Explanation? IA didn't need no stinkin' explanations.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi,
I"m norm Abram and on this episode of "this Old Spaceship" we're going to be removing some little used freezing tubes and replacing them with a spacious eat-in kitchen with room enough left over for a bowling alley and a home theatre....:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like to blow up models.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I like to blow up models.


I like to run over my models with my Jeep, only the ones that do not meet my standards.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Alien Transporter.
Just about every alien race had a transporter which makes you blink out (with the same sound), End the season with one being left behind (perhaps a 'newly regained evilness' Dr. Smith hits the alien with a spanner and steals ,t so he can get back home.
I figure Irwin Allen added the Space Pod to quicken up the stories and introduce new mobility, an Alien Transporter could do the same. They are still trying to figure out how it works so you never assume it is a quick and easy thing and it could look real cool on the flight deck with all the left over gizmos welded together with blinking lights...

.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Stargate arch.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It is woefully apparent that none of you will ever have a lucrative career in comedy.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

There's gotta be something better to talk about! Next thing we'll be elaborating on the social connotations behind "The Great Vegetable Rebellion"!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

JeffG said:


> There's gotta be something better to talk about! Next thing we'll be elaborating on the social connotations behind "The Great Vegetable Rebellion"!


I think it is an interesting question- the retrofitting of the main craft to meet demands not planned on when it was first built to be more of a taxi.
There are plenty of oter threads dealing with the Jupiter 2 in detail, mods and construction- this thread I think asked an interesting question in speculation and potential kit changes. The fact most people decided to just use it for funny one liners I find just a little disappointing, Instead of just matching a particular season set configuration taking the 'reality' of the show a step further and considering who the ship might change to reflect what they have encountered or needed to adapt to survive thus far has only beed addressed in a comic book series...

.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Alien Transporter.
> Just about every alien race had a transporter which makes you blink out (with the same sound), End the season with one being left behind (perhaps a 'newly regained evilness' Dr. Smith hits the alien with a spanner and steals ,t so he can get back home.
> I figure Irwin Allen added the Space Pod to quicken up the stories and introduce new mobility, an Alien Transporter could do the same. They are still trying to figure out how it works so you never assume it is a quick and easy thing and it could look real cool on the flight deck with all the left over gizmos welded together with blinking lights...
> 
> .


I was sort of serious about the seemingly unhealthy stand-up freezers. Ridley Scott and Cameron had much more believable "freezerinos" (Quote from Kane, in Alien.) You either need to freeze them for years in travel or "fold space" to shorten the on board ship time.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

are you saying you think a bowling alley wouldn't reflect a need?

OK, here's the serious answer.

The person who said "state rooms" is correct, but I will restate the "home theatre/ family room" would also reflect changing needs

Logically as the Robinsons age, Don and Judy would be coupled off and there would need to be a room for that and the possibility of a nursery. 

think of all of the domestic stuff Maureen had to take out side (laundry and such) those could be done down on the lower level if space were cleared by eliminating Don's cabin. (he and Judy should have a room next to the flight controls- He IS the pilot after all)

Physical fitness on long duration flights would be a need, so a gym-type of multipurpose room would be another thing that could be added in that space

Mental stimulation (reading/research/entertainment) could be included in the "family room"

Fresh food stores - the famous hydroponic gardens - would be needed to supplement the synthetic foodstuffs in the galley area

just a few things off the top of my head


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Didn't the lower level have some excersive equiment. I remember a scene with Dr. Smith on an excersive bike going out of control when the machine people started messing around with the J2's equipment...

.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> Didn't the lower level have some excersive equiment. I remember a scene with Dr. Smith on an excersive bike going out of control when the machine people started messing around with the J2's equipment...
> 
> .


Richard, sorry for the unclarity. I meant that the gym could expand on the lower level if Don's quarters were moved. ("that space" reffering to don's quarters, not the new upper level space)


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

How about a nice bowling alley for Dr.Smith's delicate back! One should easily fit inside an Irwin Allen spacecraft with plenty of room for a bar!


----------



## Joe1956 (Feb 20, 2010)

NTRPRZ said:


> Just a little speculation here.
> 
> What would have replaced the freezing tubes on the Jupiter's upper deck had Irwin decided to change the set in between seasons? There were so many other changes to the Jupiter II such an alteration could easily have happened. Knowing Irwin, there would have been no explanation, either.


The Man from the 25th Century pilot...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

m jamieson said:


> How about a nice bowling alley for Dr.Smith's delicate back! One should easily fit inside an Irwin Allen spacecraft with plenty of room for a bar!


Perfect! Only get rid of the astrogator for the scoring desk thingy. Ideally Robot would have a beer tap installed too (he already has a keg).


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

I think it's an interesting question too.

If I were going to do a Year Four J2 with my new Moebius kit, I would probably lean in one of these two directions:

1 - Removing the Freezing Tubes and Support Equipment to save weight - and using the extra space to erect two (albeit small) Staterooms. One for Don and Judy, the other for Dr. Smith. I envision more spaceflight in Y-4, so maybe a need to have Don closer to the Flight Deck - and to keep an eye on Smith...

2 - Same as above to reduce weight for spaceflight, with an addition of a new vehicle for the Crew to use. Maybe a small ATV that could be housed in a section erected in the space where the Freezing Tubes and Support Equipment were housed; a two or three wheeler that could be moved through the Main Hatch...


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

m jamieson said:


> How about a nice bowling alley for Dr.Smith's delicate back! One should easily fit inside an Irwin Allen spacecraft with plenty of room for a bar!




Smith the character was a pain in the robinsons butt,
keep one tube to put Smith on ice, and then I dont care what you do with the rest of the room


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Even in the First Season, there were some interesting changes, I had a few episodes playing last night...The Keeper, Parts 1 and 2, and War of the Robots, among them.... The Astrogator is completely removed from the set, and a set of iconic Mid Century Modern chairs (the “Diamond Chair” by Harry Bertoia) and a coffee table are seen....not to take its place, but seen placed in various spots... in front of the cryo tubes, and then in front of the gyroscope. In that last position, John, Maureen, Don and Judy are seen gathered around it, and there's a (HUGE!) chess set on the coffee table. 

Perhaps a living room/lounge area with the cryo tubes condensed into a tighter area would have been seen. 

Further aesthetic changes/mods/hacks have always been on my mind....for some reason, I always preferred the black-n-white look of the Jupiter 2 as opposed to some of the wacked out color schemes. I will probably be using more silver/gunmetal in my color scheme than is called for. Perhaps areas of orange, as well, as in The Chariot and the Pod, but that remains to be determined, still. I do expect that I'll remove the Pod bay door and have sitting back in there the Johnny Lightning Pod. Sure, it's a bit small, but the little you'd see of it from the viewports and its distance from them are fine with me, and the difference in scale I find acceptable....until Moebius comes out with a 1/35 Pod, anyway.  

I love Mid Century Modern (MCM) design and furniture, and another idea I've entertained is introducing, as seen in The Seaview and the Spindrift.... areas of wood paneling,as accents, nothing overwhelming. Not that horrible wood paneling you see in basements that have ping pong tables and plaid couches in them, but the large, stylish and smooth paneling that's more visually pleasing that you see in MCM Case Study Homes and homes carefully restored to reflect the time period.....like in The Seaview, for that matter. Just a thought, not really 100% certain on that, yet. 

The Jupiter 2, though, has always been an integral part of the whole MCM aesthetic for me, though.....having that in my childhood (I am 48), it's "my" Millennium Falcon, I've explained to younger ones.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am seriously considering keeping just four cyro tubes and using the remaining space for some confiscated alien hardware. I figure they would keep enough tubes operational for the wife and kids- not enough for everyone anyway if you consider Dr. Smith. They would only use them as a last resort survival thing and face any challenges awake and together. I like to think of the Jupiter two as a 'living' ship- not really alive but changing, altering and updating as they go through adventures and aquire unexpected needs and access to new technologies. I may relpalce some of the 60's control panels like the reel to reel tape with some retrofitted equipment also.
HTere are going to be a lot of kits built to perfectly replicate the ship in differnet seasons, I like the freedom and the speculation with the what-if of the ship as it might appear in Season 4/5/6...


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, the controls and panels are something I look at and wonder about....as in, should I build up a Jupiter 2 that is completely "canon", and then move on to J2 mods and hacks on subsequent buildups? As they say about homes, the J2 "has great bones" and I would seriously love to update the details in one version. I would personally introduce some hexagonal design elements, some flat video screens...... an astrogator that maybe incorporates some screens or...something. I'm starting to consider getting a second J2 for an in-flight version. Maybe that one will feature some snazzy updates that don't blatantly diss the original, like the movie version (yuck).

I've amassed a few Polar Lights versions still waiting to be built that I can experiment on, I suppose, but the size of the Moebius one just trumps the others! I don't know if I can go back to the smaller ones, after the Moebius one. 

Okay, that last paragraph is just starting to sound.....


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

The real J2 had regenerative hardware. I don't think it would let you remodel.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Perhaps that explains how they packed more furniture, equipment, costumes and silly props than the crew and passengers for the SS Minnow did. :freak:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Anybody ever Hover-Convert a Chariot?

.


----------



## galileo12 (Apr 27, 2009)

A stripper Pole for Judy.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Was there a sick bay on the J2?

MMM


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

They have Doctor Mom.

My change would be Dr. Smith out the airlock.

Whatever happened to that Bloop thing anyway?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

terryr said:


> Whatever happened to that Bloop thing anyway?


They ate it...

.


----------

